

Bing Flatlines - justin_hancock
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/11/14/comscore_search_engines_google_bing_yahoo/

======
muxxa
This graph indicates that bing has been flatlining for some time:
[http://gs.statcounter.com/#search_engine-ww-
quarterly-200903...](http://gs.statcounter.com/#search_engine-ww-
quarterly-200903-201104)

